# Entering South Africa on a visitor's visa to collect a study visa



## Jennybadenhorst (May 22, 2013)

On behalf of a friend

If one travels out of South Africa while waiting for a renewal of a temporary residency visa while the visa is still valid, then on return the visa will have lapsed, can one enter South Africa on a visitor's visa to collect the outcome of the visa renewal in South Africa?
This person is from Venezuela and so doesn't need a visa prior to traveling to visit South Africa.


----------

